# Question about misscrambles



## oneshot (Jan 6, 2019)

How do they determine if it was a misscramble? I don't get it, if they scramble it and someone solves it, how can you tell what the scramble was?

Thanks!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 6, 2019)

Mostly through video evidence.

Occasionally it can happen through documented discussion after a solve, but it's almost always video evidence.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 7, 2019)

Like Mike says, usually through video evidence. But occasionally through (claimed) reconstructions.

The WCA database contains scrambles, which are available in the export.
(Other sites like Cubing China make it easy to find them.)


----------

